# OMG - I have a new CHI!!!! - Cute Warning -



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Well, this kinda just happend!!! I got this puppy on Sunday.... She will be 8 wks on Thursday... about the same age as when I got Mia... kinda young - I know - but the mamma wasn't feeding her anymore and she had been on solids already. Anyway... we can not figure out a name for her....

She is cream with Mia's color on her ears, feet, and blended in on her back. She has a light nose, and blue/green eyes... She is really tiny... I am taking her to the vet today for shots, so I will see what she weighs then. Her ears are not up yet, but should be soon, I hope.... 

At first Mia would not have anything to do with ME or the puppy, but now she is laying on my lap again, and playing with the puppy! 

She is a real cutie (at least I think so) I just need a NAME... I want something that goes with Mia Bella, but not that they sound the same... SO stuck!! LOL 

Any Ideas would be appreciated!! Thanks, Traci


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is beautiful...congrats..Mia and her are going to be so striking together !


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is adorable!!!!! Congrats!!!! What a cute pair you have now. I'm so excited for you! As for a name.....hmmm.....I'll have to think on that one. :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww traci she's gorgeous !!! now i know why i haven't heard from you yesterday  

what about 

nona belle ?

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

*More Pics*

She is so tiny compared to Mia and especially Zadie!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks!! :wave: I am so excited to have another baby!! It was not really planned - well sort of - I wanted this BLUE puppy that was 2 hours away from us - but she sold it before we could get there - I was so bummed!!!! in tears!!! Then I saw this lady - with this puppy - and I said no - intially - but my husband was actually the one that said I should get her... Her name was NINA - my daughters name............ then I guess I figured it was meant to be!! LOL....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

what about nina belle then 

it goes great together ......mia bella and nina belle  

kisses nat


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

One more.... for TODAY!! LOL - I will have more...... LOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

So adorable!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks, Nat!! Well, Nina is my daughters name, so it could get confusing if I am calling the puppy and my daughter comes running!! LOL 

Here are few names I liked, but my family does NOT: 

Emma
Libby
Dixie (dixie cup) lol
Sarah Ann ( husband says it's too "human")


----------



## betsykantro (Jun 29, 2005)

She is very cute. How about a name like Tina that sounds similar to Nina?


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

She is really cute Traci!! You can never have two many Chi's :wink: I love the name "Zoe" and also the name "Baylee".


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Names*

I love Emma, Dixie and Libby for her. I have twin nieces named Emma & Chloe and I love both of those names. If I ever got a little girl chi I was going to name her Isabella and call her Izzy for short, LOL! It took us 2 1/2 weeks to finally come up with our Yoshis name. Me and my husband and daughter disagreed on everything and then we all finally came to an agreement. Good Luck!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

She is looking very healthy indeed. Good luck with her.


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi!

What a cutiepie!
I´d call her Lea or Lara ...

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness. What a cutie you got there. I am so jealous. I can't get another one right now...but I am counting the days until I can.

Leslie


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

The one of her sleeping is precious!! What an angel!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She is a sweetie! 
What about these names:

Calla (Greek for Beauty)
Ema (you said this one, but hubby doesn't like - I love it!) (it's Polynesian 
for Beloved)
Mora (spanish for Sweet Berry)

Calla Mora sounds cute together (maybe too similar to callimari?)

:wave:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh she is precious!!!  

How about?

Mandy
Mattie 
Maggie
Mimi
Misha
Muffin


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is absolutely adorable.  I am really bad with names :roll:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Congrats!!! She's super cute!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

She's so adorable!!! A little Angel 

Names that go with Mia Bella... Because thats so Italian I'm gonna suggest some names with an italian theme, umm...

ROMA, ROMIA: from Rome << My favourite 

BAMBI: child
CAPRICE: fanciful
Sienna: reddish brown 
Stella
Rosa


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is beautiful! I like Bambi! :wave:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

shes 100% adorable I love the name dixie


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a beautiful baby chi! You're so lucky!!! I just know she and Mia will be great friends. Congratulations and I wish you many, many happy years with your girls.  

I'm great with names... it's just that nobody else ever thinks so. :lol: 

Someone else (I'm too lazy to go back and check but maybe it was nabi?) mentioned Isabelle or Isabella and call her Izzy. I just love that.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

What a bundle of cuteness! And I see in the first pic of her, you already have her dressed in one of your creations. This is going to be one spoiled little furbaby! LOL

How about -

Tia Rosa - sort of goes with Mia Bella, and I'm a little partial to the name Tia, as that was part of my last chis name.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh I love the name Tia Rosa! I think that is a great suggestion from chimom!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i like milla (like mee- la) or gia (like guy- ya)


she's beautiful!


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

cool shes so cute i just got one shes a little darker and she 8 wks to she so feeding to and she eat's solids to.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

What fabulous pics. She's so tiny and just too precious, cute and adorable. I like chimom's suggestion of Tia Rosa too. :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

omg! congratulations on your new baby! her and mia are going to have so much fun together..two is just double the fun hehe shes so cute!! i thought of the name angelina for her... i think most names ending with an a would sound nice with mia. cant wait to see her grow up


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Sorry, I was gone most of yesterday, so missed all the posts. Just wanted to say - You guys are GREAT!!! Thanks for all the comments and suggestions!!! 

I took our baby to the vet yesterday, and she was not doing well last night... you couldn't even touch her with out her letting out a little cry...I stayed up with her all night just to make sure she was ok.. I was so worried. (hope I don't pass out from sleep deprivation! LOL )

Well, this morning she got up and was super hungry and playing.... the vet gave me some Nutri-Cal and she loves it... She is just toooo cute.

Vet said she weighed 1 lb - 6 oz. Said she was healthy and looked great. I really hated leaving her this morning.. and Mia!

When I put on make-up in the morning Mia always sits in my lap... well, this morning after the baby got done eating and playing she wanted in my lap... so that's where she was!!! Well, here comes Mia... she looked at me a moment - and I thought uh-oh - but she just crawled up next to her.... It is really hard to put on make-up with 2 Chi's in your lap!! LOL BUT I wouldn't have it any other way!!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh, yes, I did have to make her an outfit cuz even the tiny halter I had for Mia (as a puppy) didn't fit her. So I made one!!! LOL - It is an XXS.... so cute...Here is a pic of it.

Well, the name.... you guys have some great ones... I copied them down and will take them home to the family and see what we can decide on!! 

Yesterday, I took her over to my best friends house (to show her off - lol) and we were talking about her "personality" I told her that she is very small but feisty!!! She chases Mia around and even barked at Zadie (the big dog) My friend said she sounds like a little warrior...... yes, that's about it... well, she suggested... Xena - The Princess Warrior....Have any of you seen that show???

So what do you think of Xena for a name?? Mia and Xena ???


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i love that halter! its awesome! do u sell them?? and xena is perfect for her! i think those names sound great together...xena and mia


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

i love that halter! its awesome! do u sell them?? and xena is perfect for her! i think those names sound great together...xena and mia 
***********************************************************

Yes, I do sell my outfits. You can see all the ones I have made so far at www.miabellacouture.com

Thanks, hope you like them!


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Squeeeeel! What a living doll. Can you stop hugging her? Congratulations!


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She is SO BEAUTIFUL!


----------

